# Instrumental insemination CO2 set up?



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Keep it as simple as possible...

1. A 5lb tank will last you for years, unless you forget to turn it off
2. A regulator, I like two gauges, one for tank pressure and one for outgoing pressure, but one gauge is fine
3. A simple "thumb/twist valve" on the outgoing connection of the regulator for fine tuning the CO2 flow
4. 1/4" flexible tubing to connect from the thumb valve to the instrument

You may find some good deals online for regulators, or purchase everything at your local welding/gas supply company. Entire setup may cost you $150-200. Maybe less if you find some good deals! No need for medical grade equipment.

Joe


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info Joe.

What about a small system, something that might use the CO2 cartrige say for like a pellet gun?


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

I am just not sure about other systems. It has been several years ago, but I tried to use a paintball type CO2 system and one of the smaller CO2 cartridge systems. My challenge with them was getting a nice consistent flow. The regulators for them may have improved, so if you have the equipment it is worth a try. They were certainly functional when I used them, but required a readjusting the flow periodically.

Joe


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Would something like this work? http://www.ebay.com/itm/CO2-C02-INJ...148?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b2c8c67c


----------



## pihlpet (Nov 3, 2011)

Off course it will work, but this one is much cheaper and has bubble counter also.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-CO...224?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f08325238


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

I am not sure about the use of a solenoid or how that will affect the flow rate.

Pihlpet's looks like a better choice.

Joe


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I watched a video on Instrumental Insemination. at the end they show queens in a sandwich bag getting Co2 pumped into it. They also mention that the queens need a second treatment of Co2 within 24 hours of insemination? They sound like that second treatment could be before or after.

What exactly is the Co2 doing?


----------



## MRLINDELL (Jun 7, 2009)

I have found equipment for an ordinary soda streamer bottle, cheap and easy refill. 
A salt water aquarium equipment type JBL ProFlora u401, CO₂ fertiliser system with 500 g disposable cylinder should also work fine. Those packages also include a bubble counter and 4/6 mm silicone hose.

Some pictures, comments in Swedish but it should be readable.
http://solare.blogsome.com/2011/04/14/portabel-co2-utrustning/
http://solare.blogsome.com/2011/04/12/bestallning-av-kapillarer/


----------



## MRLINDELL (Jun 7, 2009)

This link shows a complete JBL ProFlora u401 CO2 equipment.
http://www.bees.me.uk/Bees/Instrumental_insemination.html

The microscope ST-50LED from optika.
http://www.optikamicroscopes.com/PRODUCTS/STEREO_EN.asp

The Latshaw microsyringe is designed to accept 100 microliter capillary tubes (blue). It's article 154006298/ 10185271 at Fisher Scientific.
https://webshop.fishersci.com/webfiles/se/catalog/539.pdf


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

Daniel Y said:


> What exactly is the Co2 doing?


The CO2 in addition to knocking out the queen to allow you to perform the procedure of II, also stimulates/induces oviposition. There are several stream of thoughts out there, some that will suggest/recommend a two-dose of CO2, one the day before the II and the second of course as you perform the II. Others will do the second the following day after II. Or some of us will only do one application of CO2 and that is when she is being inseminated.
Chas


----------

